# Tough tub blockage, need help with round 2



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So a friend of mine just bought the house next door to use as rental. He called me about tub draining very slowly. I don't have a good tub machine so bought a ridgid drill auger. Pulled the overflow, rodded and pulled out roots and what appeared to be carpet fibers, gave it hell and no luck with the cheapo 1/4" drill auger. The vent stack is 1-1/2" with a few hard 90s that I put the drill down and pulled more fibers out but just not enough to punch thru. I'm still needing to acquire more equipment as needed so any advice on a setup to clear this blockage. So far my arsenal is k60 with 7/8"x150 sectional , 7/8"x75' general IC sectional,5/8"x75' sectional. K400 and spartan 2001 with 160'x11/16" and a 4000 psi jetter. The drain lines are cast and galvanized and I don't believe the tub drains far before catching main. Thanks all


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

If there is a crawl space, id just cut it out.

No crawl, keep at it with that 1/4 cable.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

No crawl, slab foundation. I know I'll need to keep at it with 1/4" maybe 5/16" but is there a particle cable better than the other, say general cable. Or a cable that will navigate the double vent elbows which is would hope to allow greater torque than navigating the trap


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Have you tried a basic 6' closet auger with a bulb head down the overflow? How far do you anticipate having to go? Is it just the tub? Roots seem a bit odd for just the tub backing up. 

Also, we have used our k-60 machine (suitcase style) with the adapter collar for running the 5/8 cable to go through the overflow. That is with 2" cast iron trap. Have to protect the tub well and use a sleeve for the excess cable sticking out of the back of the machine.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I hit a fairly tough obstruction at about 11' or so definitely further than a toilet auger. Hey letterip, so do you run just bare 5/8" cable with no head? It is an interesting scenario as the toilet sits fairly far from the tub I would guess there maybe A 15' or 16' run overall from overflow to catching the main


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This should help...

Clearing Drains Under Slabs


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, breaking the slab may be an option, however, I don't feel As though I gave it everything as I still am short on equipment. I wish I could tell every customer "well I couldn't clear it, looks likei gotta break out your floor" so more or less the purpose of my post was to find out if there is another setup worth investing that I can truly give it hell


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So a friend of mine just bought the house next door to use as rental. He called me about tub draining very slowly. I don't have a good tub machine so bought a ridgid drill auger. Pulled the overflow, rodded and pulled out roots and what appeared to be carpet fibers, gave it hell and no luck with the cheapo 1/4" drill auger. The vent stack is 1-1/2" with a few hard 90s that I put the drill down and pulled more fibers out but just not enough to punch thru. I'm still needing to acquire more equipment as needed so any advice on a setup to clear this blockage. So far my arsenal is k60 with 7/8"x150 sectional , 7/8"x75' general IC sectional,5/8"x75' sectional. K400 and spartan 2001 with 160'x11/16" and a 4000 psi jetter. The drain lines are cast and galvanized and I don't believe the tub drains far before catching main. Thanks all


 







If you have the Ridgid 5/8" 'soft' cable, give that a try. If you have the stiffer 5/8" cable, fuggedabowdit. 

Ridgid makes different temper 5/8" cables; the flexible one is ideal for smaller drain lines such as 1 1/4"-2". The stiffer 5/8" cable is made for larger drain lines such as 3"-4".

Or try a 6' extending closet auger. Who knows, you may get it with the closet auger.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I haven't had to do it myself. Our code has limited the fixture drain to 5' until fairly recently, so a closet auger usually does it. I called our guy who has done it numerous times. He has a spade head that fits the tubular. You can go without a head in a pinch, but it doesn't clean the pipe as well. Also not great on the connector pin to grind into the stoppage.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I would pull the trap and go do a 3/8.cable. I would then use some sort of good and sharp single blade. That will rock on through all that heavy scale build up.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yes, breaking the slab may be an option, however, I don't feel As though I gave it everything as I still am short on equipment. I wish I could tell every customer "well I couldn't clear it, looks likei gotta break out your floor" so more or less the purpose of my post was to find out if there is another setup worth investing that I can truly give it hell


A good bend on open wind 5/8" cable and a healthy measure of finesse will help you make those traps and twin els under a slab.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

I would get a 2 inch spade head for the K-50 & grind it down to around 1"-1 1/4 " wide to fit down the tubular. Use the 5/8" loose wind cable & work it slow.

I would also try using a good strong wet vac on the drain with a wet sponge or rag at the overflow to try to help loosen any debris that is not getting caught in the cable.


----------

